# Acer Extensa 5230 BIOS Update - Welche Version?



## jorgozlav (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich will bei meinem Extensa 5230 ein Update des BIOS vornehmen.
Auf der Support Page von Acer gibt es verschiedene Versionen:


BIOSAcerBIOS for the specific models with dual OS (Windows 7 / XP)1.365.0 MB2009/11/19
BIOSAcerBIOS for Windows 7 OS1.345.0 MB2009/11/17
BIOSAcerBIOS for Windows XP/Vista OS1.305.5 MB2009/07/21
BIOSAcerBIOSv1.223.1 MB2008/12/08
Als Betriebssystem wird Linux verwendet, die installierte Version ist 1.19.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Ich nehme an, dass die ersten drei Files ein Tool beinhalten, das unter den angegebenen Betriebssystemen das Bios-Upate erlaubt. d.h vermutlich geht eh nur das vierte, und das dann vor dem booten im Bios. Lad das mal runter und lies die Readme, die bestimmt dabei ist. Wenn das dann so beschrieben wird, das es ohne Booten von windows updaten kann, dann passt es.


----------

